# Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF - Kommentar zum jetzigen Stand



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe Oktober
*Die Zusammenfassung der Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF
Kommentar zum jetzigen Stand*​Mit vorliegen des Satzungsentwurfes sowie des Entwurfes des Verschmelzungsvertrages wird nun  eines klar:
*Mit Annahme dieser Satzung und des Vertrages gibt der DAV praktisch alle seine angelpolitischen Grundlinien auf und tritt mehr oder weniger bedingungslos zum VDSF über . *

Dessen einziges Zugeständnis letztlich eine neue Firmierung ist, dass der VDSF nämlich dann zukünftig DAFV heissen soll.

Dabei machen beide jetzige Präsidenten einen sowohl inkompetenten wie beinahe schon tragigkomisch zu nennenden Eindruck.

Postuliert Peter Mohnert noch in seinem Brief an Günter Markstein, dass der DAV genauso wie der VDSF gefälligst seine Beschlüsse aus Präsidium und Verbandsaussschuss durchdrücken soll, da diese ja „de facto“ das jeweils höchste Gremium seien in den beiden Verbänden, hat er nun selber – getrieben von den Landeverbänden, alle bisherigen Beschlüsse zur Satzung zurücknehmen müssen. Wäre  eigentlich witzig, wenn das nicht das Selbstverständnis solcher Funktionäre so klar beleuchten würde.

Auch wenn Peter Mohnert meint, „de facto“ wäre Präsidium und Verbandausschuss das höchste Gremium, ist das laut Satzung eben immer noch die Mitgliederversammlung.

Und bei Günter Markstein sieht das auch nicht besser aus.
Während er in einem Interview mit uns noch versprochen hat – was ja auch so veröffentlicht wurde – dass es weder einen Zeitdruck bei Fusionsverhandlungen geben würde, noch dass der DAV fusionieren würde, wenn nicht angelpolitische Ziele und Grundlagen festgeschrieben werden würden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

*Fakt ist aber, dass beide Versprechen gebrochen wurden. *

Es wurde dem Zeitplan des VDSF zugestimmt, obwohl der klar viel zu kurz für die Information aller Angler und erst recht für eine Diskussion ist. Da hat sich Günter Markstein wohl der Devise von Peter Mohnert angeschlossen, dass er de facto das höchste Gremium sei und damit – politikergleich – auch locker behaupten könnte, „Was geht mich mein Geschwätz von gestern an..“..

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass es eben in keinster Weise um eine Fusion geht, sondern ganz klar um die Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF. Insofern hätte Günter Markstein nicht einmal gelogen – Denn er hat ja nur bei einer Fusion versprochen, angelpolitische Ziele festschreiben zu lassen und sich keinem Zeitdruck zu unterwerfen.

*Den Beweis dafür liefert der vorliegende Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages:*
Der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert.

Und ab 2017 kann der VDSF mit seinen Mehrheiten eh wieder alleine bestimmen, wurde ja da nur bis dahin als Beruhigungspille für den "übertragenden Verein" (=DAV, da der ja sein Vermögen dem VDSF überträgt) der jetzige Satzungsentwurf festgeschrieben. 

Dass der DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg das alles angeschoben hat, ohne vorher seine Mitglieder zu befragen und damit wohl satzungswidrig handelte – da steht ausdrücklich drin, dass der brandenburgische Landesverband Mitglied des DAV sei – das zeigt nur, dass der DAV-Brandenburg genauso wie nachfolgend nun der DAV-Bund auf dem besten Weg zu den „guten VDSF-Traditionen“ ist:
*Alles möglichst ohne Information und Diskussion der Angler aus den Mitgliedsvereinen in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln und dann durchdrücken von oben nach unten.*

Dass damit gerade der größte Landesverband des DAV dessen Grundsätze verrät und nicht zuletzt damit den DAV zerschossen hat, können sich die jetzigen Verantwortlichen in Brandenburg auf ihre Fahnen schreiben – Glückwunsch, meine Herren!!

Dass der anglerfeindliche VDSF-Landesverband aus Bayern – der nach wie vor das Abknüppelgebot befürwortet und damit sowohl gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst wie auch die Angler zu reinen Fleischmachern degradiert – es geschickt angestellt hat, den DAV-Brandenburg hinters Licht zu führen und die ahnungslosen Thüringer aus dem dortigen VDSF-Landesverband (TLAV), die jede Gelegenheit nutzen, um zu einem einheitlichen Verband zu kommen, weil sie landespolitisch so unter Druck stehen auf seine Seite zu bekommen, zeigt nur wieder einmal, dass es hier nie um die Angler ging, sondern um das übliche Spiel um Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten.

*Dass auf diese Weise auch all die Fragen und Vorgänge rund um die ominöse VDSF-GmbH nun stillschweigend unter den Tisch gekehrt werden können, wird sicherlich auch einigen Funktionären recht sein*. 

Eigentlich sollten da ja im Vorfeld alle Fragen bezüglich offenlegen aller Verträge, offenlegen aller Geldflüsse, was verdienen die Geschäftsführer, woher kommen die großen Gewinnvorträge bei vergleichsweise geringem Umsatz etc., geregelt sein.

Da es nun eine reine Übernahme gibt, wird es wohl weiterhin dabei bleiben, dass niemand groß etwas davon erfahren wird, was da alles läuft.

*Auch die Verteilung der Posten wurde geschickt geregelt, um dem DAV eine Beruhigungspille hinzuwerfen:*
Im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Absprache, dass weder Mohnert noch Markstein Präsident des zukünftigen Verbandes sein sollen, kann Peter Mohnert jetzt wieder Präsident werden, da für den Posten des Präsidenten ein Vorschlagsrecht besteht. Und Peter Mohnert gewisslich von einem VDSF-Jünger vorgeschlagen werden wird und dann mit der VDSF-Mehrheit auch gewählt wird - Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


Und da das auch nur eine reine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ist und die neue Satzung im Verschmelzungsvertrag nur bis 2017 festgeschrieben wurde, bedeutet das im Klartext, dass ab dann  wiederum der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden machen und treiben kann, was er will. 

Den DAV gibt es dann nicht mehr als Korrektiv, Mehrheiten können die Ex-DAVler dann auf Grund der weit geringeren Zahl im dann einzigen Verband nicht mehr organisieren.

*Nur zur Erinnerung:*
Es wurden ja keine angelpolitischen Ziele und Grundlinien definiert oder festgeschrieben.

Was bisher VDSF-Landesverbände schon durchgesetzt haben oder nicht bekämpft, droht damit spätestens nach 2017 auch allen ehemaligen vom DAV beherrschten Bundesländern:
Nachtangelverbot. Setzkescherverbot, Verbot von Wertungsangeln, Angeln nur zum Fleischmachen, Abknüppelgebote und Rückwurfverbote, und, und, und..... 


*Und selbstverständlich ist es spätestens ab 2017 auch kein Problem mehr für den VDSF, die Gewässerpools der ehemaligen DAV- Landesverbände zu zerschlagen. *
Zwar verspricht der DAV-Bund, dass das nicht so kommen soll, aber ab 2017 kann der VDSF dann ja wieder treiben was er will. Und es ist nun ja nicht das erste Versprechen bezüglich der Fusion, dass der DAV-Bund da gebrochen hätte.

Alles in allem kann man da den DAV-Anglern nur raten, bei ihren Funktionären die Türen einzurennen und darauf zu drängen, das angelpolitische Grundsätze in der neuen Satzung unverrückbar festgeschrieben werden. 

Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliedervesammlung durchzführen haben, ist es umso wichtiger, dass da vorher klare angelpolitische Festlegungen erfolgen, um zu verhindern, dass der Bundesverband dann z, B. Gewässerpools zerschlagen oder überall in Deutschland Nachtangelverbote einführen oder die Einführung gegenüber der Politik befürworten kann.

*Sonst ist das der komplette Ausverkauf eines vernünftigen und freizügigen Angelns in Deutschland.*

Hier gehts zur Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226097


----------

